# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Prémio Inovação 2007 - Sumptech

## SUMPTECH

_Caros amigos,

Numa fase de franco desenvolvimento dos equipamentos DIY (Do It Yourself), a SUMPTECH, reconhecendo o quão importante esta faceta é para o nosso hobby, vem anunciar a criação do PRÉMIO INOVAÇÃO SUMPTECH._

*1. O que é?*

A SUMPTECH, Professional Handmande Technology vai lançar um concurso para todos os amantes do DIY. O concurso terá por base a construção de um ESCUMADOR.

*2. Como Funciona?*

Os concorrentes terão ao seu dispôr, a preço de custo, o material base para a construção de um escumador. A partir daí, os interessados deverão desenvolver um modelo, escolhendo para isso o tipo de funcionamento e materiais a aplicar, tendo por objectivo a eficiência e custo do mesmo.
A apresentação do resultado final deverá ser acompanhada de um texto, justificando as escolhas, os materiais utilizados e os custos desse projecto.

*3. Como posso concorrer?*

Fácil!!! É só adquirir um dos KITs para o concurso (vão ser em número muito limitado) e depois deesenvolver a "estratégia" para ganhar!!!

*4. Como vai ser avaliado?*

A SUMPTECH, em tempo oportuno, anunciará o painel de juízes. Estes serão elementos de reconhecido valor aqui do fórum e com experiência na área. A análise dos modelos apresentados será "julgada" nas várias vertentes e o júri escolherá os dois finalistas que irão a votos por todos os membros do fórum.

*5. E tem prémios?*

Claro que sim!!! Os prémios serão divulgados quando os Kits forem apresentados. Mas podemos já adiantar que o vencedor ficará com o escumador .. de GRAÇA !!!!


_A SUMPTECH deseja que esta iniciativa venha ajudar ao desenvolvimento do hobby, principalmente na vertente do DIY, contribuíndo assim para uma melhoria da qualidade dos equipamentos utilizados no nosso país.
Diversos membros do Fórum já provaram ser verdadeiros artistas... outros ainda não o fizeram por dificuldades de arranjar o material. Agora TUDO está ao vosso alcance ... venham mostrar aquilo de que são capazes !!!!_

Outros prémios se seguirão, assim se justifique.
Aguardamos a vossa adesão!

Em breve será desvendado o resto ...

Os melhores cumprimentos, e desde já *boa sorte aos participantes*,

Pela SUMPTECH,
Ricardo Lacerda e Pedro Pacheco

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O Kit já está definido?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> O Kit já está definido?


Oi Hugo,

O kit já está definido.
O Kit é composto pelo tubo do corpo principal em Acrílico Cristal (LC), o fundo em Acrílico Preto Brilhante, Flanges e tampa em acrílico Preto Brilhante, bem como pelos anéis necessários para a construção do pescoço e copo.

Será o material que se pode ver aqui no exemplo do centro, mas não este modelo com estas dimensões: será um modelo mais pequeno.
Será entregue ainda com as películas protectoras para evitar riscos. Todo o material já estará cortado em CNC.



Depois cada um usa-o como melhor entender... e decide que bomba usar, como o montar, que tipo de ligações, se externo se interno, etc....

O objectivo do concurso é exactamente esse ... com a mesma base eleger quem teve o melhor conjunto de decisões!!!

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Em nome da Sumptech tenho o prazer de anunciar os elementos efectivos do Júri. Posteriormente serão convidados mais dois ou três elementos.

Assim teremos:
Ricardo Lacerda
Pedro Pacheco
Diogo Lopes
Marco Madeira
Rui Ferreira de Almeida
Gil Miguel

Uma vez que o Júri é incorruptível.. afirmamos desde já que ameaças telefónicas, esperas, ou ataques contratados serão desnecessários !!!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Qual o preço do kit e respetivas medias? Por exemplo uma questao . é que o escumador da imagem tem a parte de cima do corpo plana logo ai peno que se perde rendimento, alturas e medidas de diametro teem haver com potencias da bombas , essa desiçao quem a da?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Boas
> Qual o preço do kit e respetivas medias? Por exemplo uma questao . é que o escumador da imagem tem a parte de cima do corpo plana logo ai peno que se perde rendimento, alturas e medidas de diametro teem haver com potencias da bombas , essa desiçao quem a da?


Calma ... entendo que estejas ansioso para "dar ao dedo" ...  :Coradoeolhos:  ..

Mais logo colocarei as medidas das peças...

A decisão da potência, marca, modelo e forma de aplicação das bombas depende do "designer" do projecto, claro.

E claro que são permitidas alterações..desde que a base seja a fornecida.. só assim é possível comparar soluções.

Abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Isso mesmo e mete tb umas fotos do material se possivel e venha la o preço do kit.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

pois pois o preço, estou bastante enteressado em concorrer.
só umas duvidas.
tem tempo limite de construçao ,por exemplo 5 dias?
tem que se fotografar e descrever passo a passo a construçao?
e como será feita a avaliaçao,haverá um aquario unico para os testar ou será apenas pelo aspecto e caractristicas do proprio que o juri vai deçidir sem mesmo os testar?
é que as vezes as aparenças iludem e o trabalho feito pode pareçer um mono mas a trabalhar ser uma maquina ?

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

venha dai o preço do kit , e as suas dimençoes

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Muito bem visto :SbOk:  

Fico então á espera de novidades tal como os outros membros.

Um abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está muito bem Ricardo, a minha pergunta ia mais no sentido de saber as dimensões, para ver se "vale a pena" entrar nisso. :Olá:  


Por exemplo, se for para aquários com menos de 1000L "não vale a pena" (para mim, claor está)



Fico então a aguardar novidades. :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Ora bem...

...vamos lá tentar responder a "quase" todas as questões!!!

O concurso funciona em duas fases:

1ª fase: Pré-candidatura
Os interessados enviam-me uma MP em que respondem ao seguinte questionário:
NOME:
NOME DO PROJECTO:
TIPO DE ESCUMADOR: (exº Venturi simples, needle wheel, jet splash, etc...)
DESCRIÇÃO BREVE:
PONTOS A SALIENTAR:


Depois as várias propostas serão avaliadas e serão escolhidos quais os finalistas.


2ª fase

Aos finalistas é comunicado que foram escolhidos. 
Depois disto terão 5 dias para materializar a inscrição.
Na mesma data será enviado para todos o kit respectivo.
Após a recepção do kit, cada participante terá 30 dias para a montagem final do seu protótipo.

O protótipo deve ser acompanhado por uma descrição técnica efectiva de todo o processo. Obrigatório também é a entrega de um text justificativo de todas as despesas efectuadas. Reportagem fotográfica pode ou não ser incluída, embora o júri tenha isso em consideração.

A avaliação terá em consideração todos os aspectos:
Inovação
Material Utilizado
Aspecto Final e Qualidade de Manufactura
Preço Final
Eficiência

(Tentaremos chegar a um acordo para que numa próxima feira ou exposição seja possível ver todos os protótipos a funcionar.)

O KIT previsto para este concurso é o KIT 1 apresentado no anexo em *pdf.
Na pré-inscrição, e se devidamente fundamentado, o júri poderá decidir em que algum dos elementos utilize o KIT2 (as medidas estão em cm).

As fotos e preços serão colocadas mais tarde.
Podem começar a pensar em dar asas à vossa veia inventiva.

Um forte abraço,

Ricardo e Pedro

----------


## Edgar Luis

Parece-me bastante interessante..  :Smile:  eheheh..

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Ricardo
Seria pedir muito uma foto do kit?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Boas Ricardo
> Seria pedir muito uma foto do kit?


Oi Marco... claro que não... ainda não houve foi tempo. Os tubos para o Kit estao em armazém e é preciso ir buscá-los!!!

De qualquer forma, e como não iremos retirar as peliculas protectoras que envolvem os acrilicos, na foto que já está aí em cima está o kit e acho que se consegue ver melhor!!! ... a única diferença é que esse já está "montado" e já tem uns parafusos "extra-kit"... de resto é aquilo: Tubo, base, flanges, tampas e tubo para o copo.
A montagem fica ao vosso critério...

----------


## Edgar Luis

e preços já se sabe??

----------


## SUMPTECH

A SUMPTECH, após várias manobras de "ginástica financeira" tem o prazer de anunciar que conseguiu um preço "canhão" para o KIT.

Relembro que do KIT consta o seguinte material:

1-Tubo de acrílico, classe cristal PA de 4mm - diâmetro 160mm, altura 450mm
2-Tubo de acrílico, classe cristal PA de 4mm - diâmetro 100mm, altura 150mm
3-Tubo de acrílico, classe cristal PA de 4mm - diâmetro 100mm, altura 100mm
4-Bases e tampas de acordo com o desenho em PDF, em acrílico Preto de alto brilho de 8mm.

Todos os elementos estão cortados em CNC e as tampas já são fornecidas com rebaixes de encaixe para uma união perfeita.

O preço para o KIT é de 65.

Esperemos que seja do agrado dos interessados e mais uma vez desejamos a todos os participantes BOA SORTE e BOM TRABALHO !!!

SUMPTECH

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E para o Kit2?


P.S.1: Já agora, quem ganha fica com o escumador de graça mas isso inclúi o valor do kit ou todo o material que foi necessário juntar para completar o escumador?

P.S.2: e quem não ganhar? Tem de devolver o escumador ou pode ficar com ele?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> E para o Kit2?


Uma vez que com a bomba apropriada a capacidade do escumador feito com o KIT1 ascende a aquários até 1000 litros, e depois da opinião do Júri decidiu-se que seria melhor não "misturar" KITs, pois a comparação seria sempre difícil e o correcto julgamento podia ficar comprometido.




> P.S.1: Já agora, quem ganha fica com o escumador de graça mas isso inclúi o valor do kit ou todo o material que foi necessário juntar para completar o escumador?


Ao vencedor é-lhe devolvido o custo do KIT. Os preços dos portes são contabilizados à parte, claro.




> P.S.2: e quem não ganhar? Tem de devolver o escumador ou pode ficar com ele?


Depois de se apresentar como concorrente, o KIT pertence ao elemento inscrito como tal, não tendo em fase alguma que o devolver.

Abraços

----------


## Edgar Luis

tenho pena de n poder me increver para comprar o kit.. pois com o batimento do carro (2000 euros de arranjo) fikei completamente liso..  :Frown: 
Espero ver grandes trabalhos neste topico..  :Smile:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Tenho vindo acompanhar esse topico com muita atenção para ver a que preço ia ficar os Kits e gostei de ver a Sumptech a vender o matérial quase ao preço de custo.
Porque eu tive a ver o preço do tubo de acrilico de 160mm para mim e só esse tubo quase que chega ao preço total do Kit.

Foi um boa ideia que tiveram em colocar estes kits a venda a um preço tao baixo e sem contar que pode a vir a ficar tudo de borla ao vencedor.
Assim não só vao ajudar alguns membros com menos poder financeiro como desenvolver novos prototipos ,para um futuro escumador construido pela Sumptech ,pode acontecer. :yb665:  

Os meus parabéns ao Ricardo Lacerda e ao Pedro Pacheco  :Palmas:   :Olá:   :Palmas:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Uma vez que com a bomba apropriada a capacidade do *escumador* feito com o KIT1 ascende a aquários até 1000 litros


Hummm...  :Admirado:   :yb665:  




> e depois da opinião do Júri decidiu-se que seria melhor não "misturar" KITs, pois a comparação seria sempre difícil e o correcto julgamento podia ficar comprometido.


Compreendo e concordo! Só arranjando 2 modalidades separadas, mas para isso teria de haver malta suficiente nos 2 kits...

 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  


Ainda assim e visto que com esse preço do kit + o que falta juntar para terminar se consegue fazer um escumador bem mais barato que um de compra de capacidade idêntica, vou concorrer... :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .... gostei de ver a Sumptech a vender o matérial quase ao preço de custo.
> Porque eu tive a ver o preço do tubo de acrilico de 160mm para mim e só esse tubo quase que chega ao preço total do Kit.


Pois é!!! Foi essa a nossa promessa... e se juntares as tampas e o trabalho da CNC vês que fica mesmo em preço de custo!!!




> Foi um boa ideia que tiveram em colocar estes kits a venda a um preço tao baixo e sem contar que pode a vir a ficar tudo de borla ao vencedor.
> Assim não só vao ajudar alguns membros com menos poder financeiro (...)


É essa nossa ideia ... 




> (...) como desenvolver novos prototipos ,para um futuro escumador construido pela Sumptech ,pode acontecer.(...)


Ou ser convidado para "designer" e colaborador/sócio da SUMPTECH.... quem sabe não será essa uma surpresa?




> Os meus parabéns ao Ricardo Lacerda e ao Pedro Pacheco    
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Muito obrigado pelas tuas palavras encorajadoras!!!!
É isso que nos "alimenta" .. em breve poderemos lançar mais iniciativas... vamos ver...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> 1-Tubo de acrílico, classe cristal PA de 4mm - diâmetro 160mm, altura 450mm
> 2-Tubo de acrílico, classe cristal PA de 4mm - diâmetro 100mm, altura 150mm
> 3-Tubo de acrílico, classe cristal PA de 4mm - diâmetro 100mm, altura 100mm
> 4-Bases e tampas de acordo com o desenho em PDF, em acrílico Preto de alto brilho de 8mm.


Está-me a escapar alguma coisa ou do kit não faz parte o copo do skimmer (que seria o tubo de 21cm)? :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Está-me a escapar alguma coisa ou do kit não faz parte o copo do skimmer (que seria o tubo de 21cm)?


A mim é que me escapou!!!!  :tutasla:  ... isso é que é dedicação!!!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Parabens Pedro e Ricardo, nunca esperei ver um preço assim :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Faltava isto:

TUBOS 


TAMPAS


Pormenor da tampa sem protecção


Pormenor do "corte de encaixe" a CNC



NOTA: *O prémio estará obviamente disponível para os nosso irmãos brasileiros ! Não sei se há problemas na fronteira com o envio do material... mas... por nós... é só concorrerem !!!*

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

É com enorme prazer que anuncío que as primeiras inscrições começaram a chegar!!!!

Mais uma vez... BOA SORTE A TODOS!!!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Se possivel quero concorrer com dois kit´s, isto porque quero fazer dois sistemas diferentes para o mesmo fim e verificar na prática qual funciona melhor. Embora a decisão seja sempre do juri.
Peço desculpa se me escapou alguma coisa, e aguardo informações de como adquirir os kit´s e condições de concurso.

Parabéns pela iniciativa

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Peço desculpa se me escapou alguma coisa, e aguardo informações de como adquirir os kit´s e condições de concurso.






> O concurso funciona em duas fases:
> 
> 1ª fase: Pré-candidatura
> *Os interessados enviam-me uma MP em que respondem ao seguinte questionário:*
> 
> NOME:
> NOME DO PROJECTO:
> TIPO DE ESCUMADOR: (exº Venturi simples, needle wheel, jet splash, etc...)
> DESCRIÇÃO BREVE:
> ...


Espero ter respondido Joaquim.
Um abraço e obrigado por essa ENORME vontade em participar!!!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu gostaria de concorrer mas nao vou poder pois nao tenho  :SbRiche:  por agora para realizar um progecto que tenho que seria um skimer de dupla camara,nunca vi nenhum mas acho que poderia resultar na perfeiçao o problema era que seriam pressisos dois kits e duas bombas de pelo menos 2000lh alem das tubagens.
ele seria alimentado pela queda de agua para a primeira camara onde teria uma bomba de 2000lh e teria um tubo de 30mm para a transferencia para a segunda camara onde teria outra bomba de 2000lh , bom por enquanto é só um projecto mais tarde será uma realidade .
se alguem quiser tentar posso tentar ajudar .

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Ricardo
escumador nao leva 2 tubos de 160 mm ? e nao falta um tubo mais fino para espuma?

----------


## Edgar Luis

exacto.. lol.. estava no trabalho. .e estava a pensar nas fotos que tinha visto e lembrei-me que n vi o tubo mais fino que afunila para a expuma que fica dentro do copo.. como estao no projecto inicial por voces colocado..

Na volta tambem estou a ver mal..  :Olá:  


Eu estou tentado a concorrer.. mas porra do dinheiro.. vai-se todo agora com o carro :Frown: .. k porcaria


Já estao mts inscritos??

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Já estao mts inscritos??


Sim... felizmente houve adesão da vossa parte. Dentro de dias encerram as inscriçoes da primeira fase.... e o número de Pré-inscritos já é superior ao nº de KITs que estão pensados para a fase final...




> Ola Ricardo
> escumador nao leva 2 tubos de 160 mm ? e nao falta um tubo mais fino para espuma?


Já foi explicado ao Marcos via telefone... olhando para o desenho do *pdf e para as fotos podem ver que esta la tudo...

----------


## Edgar Luis

ok.. entao n me vou inscrever com mta pena minha..  :Smile:  espero ver grandes e bons trabalhos por aqui  :Smile: 


Engraçado. o meu escumador tambem é com tudo de 160 e de 100 para o pescoço.. lolol.. mais um bocado e fazia o projecto.. lolol.. tenho pena de já o ter cortado etc.. senao fazia com as mesmas dimensoes do projecto colocado por voces..

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Alguns elementos questionaram-me acerca do processo de escolha do vencedor em relacção aos "compadríos" ....

Além de *AFIRMAR sem sombra de dúvida* que *nenhum dos elementos do júri* se deixaria influenciar por esse género de pormenores...
... desde o início que se pensou que a escolha seria "CEGA", ou seja, tirando EU , nenhum dos outros elementos terá conhecimento através de mim de quem são os vários escumadores na fase final!!! A cada um será atribuído um número... correspondendo a um finalista. O Júri vota no 1, 2,etc... e não no Manel, no João ou no António!

Era apenas este esclarecimento que queria deixar bem explícito!!!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Ricardo
penso que é uma escolha justa para todos os concorrentes. Ja sabem os criterios de avaliaçao dos escumadores?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Ja sabem os criterios de avaliaçao dos escumadores?


Foram definidos logo no início:

Inovação
Rendimento
Custos envolvidos
Estética e qualidade de construção

Claro que dentro de cada um haverá sub-critérios. mas isso cabe apenas ao júri!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*As propostas de inscrições para o Prémio Sumptech devem ser recebidas via MP até QUARTA-FEIRA à meia-noite, altura em que encerra a primeira fase.

Obrigado*

----------


## SUMPTECH

Depois de terminada a primeira fase do concurso "Prémio Inovação", temos que publicamente agradecer a todos os participantes e não participantes que nos deixaram palavras de incentivo para continuar com eventos como estes.

Depois disto, e após a análise de todas as candidaturas que recebemos, e tal como já tinha sido anunciado no jantar de Natal, decidimos que neste primeiro "Prémio Inovação" só teríamos na segunda fase 4 concorrentes.
A todos pedimos desde já que entendam, mas para ser possível uma correcta avaliação de todos os modelos e tentar que os mesmos sejam expostos num próximo evento, este pareceu-nos o número acertado.

Em segundo lugar quero agradecer a todos os que não foram seleccionados para a segunda fase e dizer que dentro em breve terão oportunidade de tentar de novo em próximas iniciativas.

A SUMPTECH decidiu atribuir uma *Menção Honrosa* ao *Joaquim Galinhas*, pois a proposta dele, embora não se enquadre a 100% no regulamento, pareceu-nos muito interessante e a SUMPTECH terá todo o gosto em facilitar-lhe todo o material que ele necessitar para o seu desenvolvimento numa fase posterior extra-concurso.

E agora os *FINALISTAS*:

1- HUGO FERREIRA
2- HUGO FIGUEIREDO
3- MIGUEL MARÇAL dos SANTOS
4- MARCOS CAVALEIRO
Suplente - EDGAR LUÍS

*A todos os nosso parabéns !!!!*

Aguardamos contacto via MP (para o Ricardo Lacerda) para indicação dos passos seguintes.

Mais uma vez, o nosso obrigado a todos,

SUMPTECH

----------


## Edgar Luis

Estou desejoso de ver os trabalhos finais.
Sei que com as pessoas que fazem parte da fase final do concurso vamos ter grandes DIYs.
Boa sorte a todos

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Desde ja agradeço a SUMPTECH a oportunidade da contruçao escumador.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Foi enviada uma comunicação a todos os finalistas......

Abraços!!!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite  :Olá:  

Desde já quero agradeçer á SUMPTECH a menção honrosa que decidiu atribuir-me, e dizer que concordo plenamente com o facto do enquadramento do meu projecto não ir de encontro ao concurso em causa. No entanto posso assegurar-vos que irei executá-lo pois trata-se de inovar e alterar um equipamento e esse espirito faz parte da minha forma de estar na vida  :SbOk3:  

Quanto a este tipo de iniciativas acho que fazem todo o sentido no nosso fórum pois permitem uma troca de experiencias que de outra forma seriam dificeis de existir. Os meus sinceros parabéns por esta idéia  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   e espero que outras venham a caminho  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Um abraço a todos os finalistas com votos de sucesso e que ganhe o melhor  :Vitoria:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Algum dos ilustres participantes tem a possibilidade de, caso forem a Coimbra buscar o kit, trazer o meu?! :Admirado:  

Obrigado desde já!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Algum dos ilustres participantes tem a possibilidade de, caso forem a Coimbra buscar o kit, trazer o meu?! 
> 
> Obrigado desde já!


Posso tentar enviar um pack de 2 unidades para Lisboa..e depois vcs encontram-se para a recepção.
De qq forma, e uma vez que os CTTs cobram "ao peso" a diferença de portes não é significativa...

..mas para mim é igual.

Abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Posso tentar enviar um pack de 2 unidades para Lisboa..e depois vcs encontram-se para a recepção.
> De qq forma, e uma vez que os CTTs cobram "ao peso" a diferença de portes não é significativa...
> 
> ..mas para mim é igual.
> 
> Abraços


Mas alguém escolheu a possibilidade de passar aí a buscar? :Admirado:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Mas alguém escolheu a possibilidade de passar aí a buscar?


Não... optaram todos pelo envio e transferência... devem ter combinado!!! lol

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

NECESSITO DAS MORADAS PARA ENVIO DOS KITS.

Só quando todos tiverem enviado a morada é que posso enviar os kits para que tudo comece a trabalhar ao mesmo tempo.

Por isso agradeço que o façam com urgência para o prazo não dilatar muito... obrigado.

Ricardo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> NECESSITO DAS MORADAS PARA ENVIO DOS KITS.
> 
> Só quando todos tiverem enviado a morada é que posso enviar os kits para que tudo comece a trabalhar ao mesmo tempo.
> 
> Por isso agradeço que o façam com urgência para o prazo não dilatar muito... obrigado.
> 
> Ricardo


Gostaria de saber se existe algum problema com os kits? Ouve um seleçao e envio do pagamneto e os kits demoram a xegar e nem dizem nada aos concorrente, gostaria de ser informado para nao desistir :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá a chegar, calmex  :SbSourire2:  

Estou a ver que estás cheio de vontade de meter mãos à obra... :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Hugo
Quetao nao é essa, é a falta de informaçao, por este caminho depois para avaliçao vai ser um ano sem escumador :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

So neste domingo é que recebi as moradas de todos os concorrentes... Os KITs vão amanhã para os CTT.

Agradeço confirmação quando chegarem...

Abraços a todos!!!

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

O meu KIT acabou de chegar, impecávelmente embalado e com as peças que esta noite não me vão deixar dormir e imaginar o que vou fazer com elas.

Aqui estão as fotos:

Já agora este acrílico é exturdido ou do outro tipo, não o quero estalar com a cola errada.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Também já recebi.
Confirmo o excelente embalamento. :Pracima:  

Só estou com dúvidas relativamente às imagens do Miguel... :Admirado:  
Aquela rodela da direita... hummm... tem quantas "reentrâncias"?

A minha tem apenas uma, mas na foto parecem 2... :yb665:

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Confirmo também a entrega... fotos só amanha... hoje já estou no trabalho arduo...





> Também já recebi.
> Confirmo o excelente embalamento. 
> 
> Só estou com dúvidas relativamente às imagens do Miguel... 
> Aquela rodela da direita... hummm... tem quantas "reentrâncias"?
> 
> A minha tem apenas uma, mas na foto parecem 2...


A que recebi tambem tem as dua reentrâncias... que segundo o que penso tem as medidas standart dos o'rings. (a 1º de 110 e a 2ª de 125mm)

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Tb recebi mas nao fui buscar correios ainda so amanha. :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Confirmo também a entrega... fotos só amanha... hoje já estou no trabalho arduo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A que recebi tambem tem as dua reentrâncias... que segundo o que penso tem as medidas standart dos o'rings. (a 1º de 110 e a 2ª de 125mm)


Deixei o material no escritório pelo que vou falar de memória, só vou usar a de fora pois as outras estão partidas, creio que são cortadas até ao fundo para partirem fácilmente.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois mas a minha só tem uma reetrância... :yb665:  

Vou tirar fotos que torna-se mais fácil assim! :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...)creio que são cortadas até ao fundo para partirem fácilmente.


 :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :tutasla:  ..é uma espécie de  "picotado" .. lol.. um deles até já ia solto..


Algumas dicas:
1º - Guardem a embalagem.... vai fazer falta no fim!!!
2º - Antes de começarem os furos.. planifiquem tudo muito bem... depois de furado .. acabou..
3º - Documentem tudo o melhor possível
4º - Usem cola do tipo #16 Acrylic cement .. nunca usem "super-cola"

Até já...

----------


## Edgar Luis

Yep.. essa cola é mt mt fixe.. é da que eu uso..

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá :Olá:  



> Usem cola do tipo #16 Acrylic cement


Já agora, onde se pode arranjar essa cola? :Admirado: 
Será que a *Plásticos do Sado* tem?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tem! :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Já agora, onde se pode arranjar essa cola?
> Será que a *Plásticos do Sado* tem?


Normalmente qq loja boa de plásticos e/ou vidros tem.

Mais dados:

*IPS corporation
Weld.on #16
Clear, Thickened cement for acrylic sheet.*

Isto é o que se pode ler na face superior da bisnaga..

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Uma vez que todos receberam os KITs... *o prazo começa a contar a partir de HOJE !!!!*
Boa sorte a todos...

PS: se tiverem dúvidas podem ir actualizando aqui o post com elas ou então mandar MP ou telefonar.

----------


## Edgar Luis

sim tem.. a plasticos do sado tem..
3 euros e tal o tubo dos grandes..  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Por questões profissionais só hoje começei a trabalhar fisicamente no escumador.

Estive a estudar 3 tipos de entrada de água, directa, peça em 45º e em 90º, utilizei a mesma quantidade de ar para ambas, descobri o que em tempos aprendi na jardinagem uma peça em angulo de 90º corta muito o caudal por isso cuidado.


P.S. - Ricardo, se não puder ir pondo os passos da montagem avisa.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> P.S. - Ricardo, se não puder ir pondo os passos da montagem avisa.


Julgo que se fores pondo os passos da montagem poderás indicar pormenores que farão com que o juri saiba, ao avaliar todos os artigos, qual é o teu, o que julgo não ser o objectivo já que o juri não deverá saber quem é o autor do artigo.

Seja como for julgo que no final do processo a Sumptech irá disponibilizar fotos e todo o material que todos os concorrentes forneceram... :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Julgo que se fores pondo os passos da montagem poderás indicar pormenores que farão com que o juri saiba, ao avaliar todos os artigos, qual é o teu, o que julgo não ser o objectivo já que o juri não deverá saber quem é o autor do artigo.
> 
> Seja como for julgo que no final do processo a Sumptech irá disponibilizar fotos e todo o material que todos os concorrentes forneceram...


Tens toda a razão não me tinha lembrado desse promenor.

Os filmes são um estudo e não o escumador mas vou remover os mesmos para não criar confusões.

Em todo o caso tenho toda a confiança na idoneidade do júri.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Em todo o caso tenho toda a confiança na idoneidade do júri.


Tu e qualquer pessoa de bom senso e que já ande nisto há algum tempo.  :Cool:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .... no final do processo a Sumptech irá disponibilizar fotos e todo o material que todos os concorrentes forneceram...


Nem mais.... !!!

----------


## Edgar Luis

Nunca mais acaba.. ehehe. Quero ver essas obras de arte..

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Nunca mais acaba.. ehehe. Quero ver essas obras de arte..


Tu a dizeres que nunca mais acaba e eu a ver que o prazo está curto para as colas secarem.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Tu a dizeres que nunca mais acaba e eu a ver que o prazo está curto para as colas secarem.


Por acaso... :Icon Cry:   :EEK!:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Se existir acordo entre TODOS os finalistas, não vejo problema em prolongar o prazo mais uns dias.

Mas todos têm obrigatóriamente que estar de acordo... basta um não concordar e fica sem efeito.

Por isso... digam de vossa justiça.

Ricardo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Se há essa abertura da parte da organização eu por mim adiaria a entrega por mais 1 ou 2 fins-de-semana. :Admirado:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Se existir acordo entre TODOS os finalistas, não vejo problema em prolongar o prazo mais uns dias.
> 
> Mas todos têm obrigatóriamente que estar de acordo... basta um não concordar e fica sem efeito.
> 
> Por isso... digam de vossa justiça.
> 
> Ricardo


Hoje tirei o dia para trabalhar no crunchy.

Depois de mais um dia de trabalho que foi muito produtivo apenas peço para rectificar o nome para o Estaladinho MK1  :SbLangue6:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu já estava 1/2 atrasado mas ainda por cima agora apareceu um compromisso no próximo FDS, pelo que peço que o prazo seja alargado. :yb677:   :Admirado:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Eu já estava 1/2 atrasado mas ainda por cima agora apareceu um compromisso no próximo FDS, pelo que peço que o prazo seja alargado.


Eu não tenho nada contra, no entanto caso seja prolongado o prazo, a minha mulher é que é capaz de me perguntar onde é que eu estive no fim-de-semana passado... :SbClown:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Os interessados devem falar com o Hugo e com o Marcos para saber se eles não se importam.

Mas devem colocar aqui a resposta urgentemente.
Caso contrário.. o prazo mantem-se.

Abraços

..ou então liguem-me: 918706562

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Os interessados devem falar com o Hugo e com o Marcos para saber se eles não se importam.
> 
> Mas devem colocar aqui a resposta urgentemente.
> Caso contrário.. o prazo mantem-se.
> 
> Abraços
> 
> ..ou então liguem-me: 918706562


O meu vai estar pronto dentro do prazo apenas não o poderei testar mas isso não é mau pois vai ficar com bom aspecto e não de usado.

Tal como disse não me importo de o prazo ser prolongado agora vamos a ver o que os restantes dizem.

Duas dúvidas o fim do prazo é o ultimo dia para enviar os escumadores ou a data que eles têm que chegar aí?

A segunda o meu vai levar uma bomba standard do mercado devemos enviar a bomba também ou não é necessário?

----------


## Edgar Luis

:SbOk:   :SbOk:   :Coradoeolhos:  a minha simples e humilde opinião é que mandes tudo.. dps para quando postarem as fotos portarem o teu escumador montado..  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


EHEHEH.. venham lá dai esses trabalhos e esse vencedor.. que eu estou desejoso de ver essas obras de arte  :Big Grin: 

Sim porque eu sou daqueles que penso que os portugas são melhores que o resto do mundo.. e quando se trata de habilidades com as mãos.. Ui UI.,   :SbOk:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Boas

Por mim não me importo de adiar... se bem que posso dizer que o meu já ta pronto e "bulir" muita porcaria ha mais de uma semana  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...)o fim do prazo é o ultimo dia para enviar os escumadores ou a data que eles têm que chegar aí?


Data de envio





> A segunda o meu vai levar uma bomba standard do mercado devemos enviar a bomba também ou não é necessário?


Completos e preparados para funcionar. Os elementos de montagem rápida podem vir desmontados.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já falei também com o Marcos e ele ainda está pior que eu, ou seja, nem começou  :yb665: . Mas também ele faz isso num dia, eu é que sou lerdo :SbSourire2:  

Sendo assim e como ninguém se opõe pode-se adiar a entrega dos escumadores por 1 ou 2 FDS.

Ricardo, queres marcar nova data?!
Que tal para dia 26? Assim sempre tinhamos mais 4 dias para trabalhar no bicho e pelo menos uma semana para o ver em funcionamento. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*NOVA DATA LIMITE* de acordo com todos os participantes: 2 de ABRIL
*Esta data é de recepção e não de envio*.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não posso deixar de agredecer aos restantes participantes por terem permitido este adiamento, já que eu fui o principal culpado e interessado... :Olá:   :tutasla:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Não posso deixar de agredecer aos restantes participantes por terem permitido este adiamento, já que eu fui o principal culpado e interessado...


Se tudo tivesses corrido dentro dos prazos quem teria ganho o prémio seria o Hugo Ferreira, o meu seria altamente penalizado pelos vapores da cola darem cabo da água de teste, o teu não sei, o do Marcos talvez por ser colado com cianoacrilato para conseguir terminar em meia duzia de dias  :SbClown:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*O primeiro escumador acabou de chegar !!!!

Relembro que o prazo limite está  no fim... não se atrasem!!!

Logo que possa coloco fotografias.*

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> *O primeiro escumador acabou de chegar !!!!
> 
> Relembro que o prazo limite está  no fim... não se atrasem!!!
> 
> Logo que possa coloco fotografias.*


Hoje quase não dormi a tentar terminar o meu, tive um problema técnico ontem de noite, vou tentar o colocar no correio dentro de um par de horas, espero que o consiga terminar como queria.

Não vou ter tempo para o fotografar convenientemente se possível agradecia que o fizesses por mim.

----------


## Edgar Luis

Entao e esse concurso.. quando é que esses trabalhos vem ao publico??

Abraços  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Micael Alves

pois....... :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

nuvidades???

----------


## Edgar Luis

Entao e como é que está o concurso???  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Se calhar, a iniciativa morreu  :Icon Cry:  ou a inovação era tão má que não vai haver nada para ninguem  :Coradoeolhos:  
Mas tb ainda só vamos a meio de 2007!!!.
Cump.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vai haver vai...
O que se passa é que o tempo é curto e todos têm a sua vida... :Pracima:  

Calmex, que a seu tempo mais informações seram apresentadas! :Olá:

----------


## SUMPTECH

Caríssimos amigos,

Infelizmente não foi só a falta de tempo que impediu que mais cedo a SumpTech respondesse ao post.

Na verdade, e após vários contactos com alguns dos intervenientes no processo (infelizmente não foi possível falar com todos) para resolver a situação, vimos agora, e por este meio expôr o sucedido.

Após a recepção das várias inscrições no concurso e escolhidos os finalistas a ideia da SumTech era promover a todos uma forma de DIY a preços que nunca estaríam disponíveis ao utilizador comum em troca de uma "mostra" ao fórum, do que um pouco de espírito inventivo "Tuga" pode fazer.

Os concorrentes foram informados dos prazos, direitos e deveres.

Infelizmente, e por manifesta falta de palavra e demonstração de falta de consideração pelos outros concorrentes, pela organização e até pelos utilizadores gerais (que teriam aqui uma fonte de inspiração) apenas DOIS concorrentes entregaram o projecto final. Sendo que os outros dois nem se dignaram a dirigir palavra alguma à organização da iniciativa.

Assim o que se entendia como uma acção "formativa" e de incentivo ao DIY, não foi mais do que um aproveitamento de matrial apreço de saldo por parte de alguns concorrentes. O mais grave é que esses mesmos deveriam estar cientes que assim impediram outros concorrentes honestos de tentar a sua sorte.

O espírito do concurso/prémio ficou assim desvirtuado.

Não me cabe aqui apontar o dedo aos concorrentes que fallharam. As acções ficam com quem as toma. Aos outros resta agir de acordo com isso.

Quanto aos protótipos entregues em data limite, com grande esforço pessoal dos concorrentes, serão devidamente fotografados e expostos aqui no tópico para que toda a comunidade os possa observar e comentar.

.. e quem sabe "clonar" para o seu cantinho de mar.

Quanto à afirmação "...inovação era tão má que não vai haver nada para ninguem " apenas informo que os protótipos continuam embalados exactamente como chegaram. Mas que seguramente têm qualidade. O esforço e vontade são "per si" louváveis. Já a crítica fácil e barata não é ...

Resta-nos apenas lamentar que as pessoas não saibam aproveitar o que a todos pareceu ser um bom evento. A SumPTecH tinha já previsto uma série de outras iniciativas parecidas para SPRAAs, Reactores, etc...
... apenas nos apetece sorrir tristemente.

Para breve ficam as fotos dos protótipos entregues.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Já que o resultado foi esse e o espirito do concurso ficou pelo caminho, sou da opinião que deverão ser exibidos os dois equipamentos que chegaram até vós aqui no fórum e considerar que ambos ganharam. Pois foram leais com o que assumiram e tentaram fazer o melhor que sabiam.
Por isso justo acho que é o empate.

Um abraço

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas

Acho que devo dar aqui uma explicação pelo incumprimento de um dos participantes desta iniciativa (Marcos Cavaleiro) 

Sendo o Marcos meu amigo, e na altura eu estar a precisar de um escumador, perguntou-me se estaria disposto a patrocinar o KIT, e desta forma participar nesta iniciativa. É claro que o preço era apelativo, e dessa forma não hesitei 

Acontece que o tempo foi passando, e não poderia esperar mais pelos adiamentos concedidos para a entrega do equipamento, e tive necessidade de o colocar em funcionamento no aquário de transição

Como não podia ficar sem ele este é o motivo pelo qual o Marcos saiu de concurso não por culpa própria, mas por minha culpa.

Se há alguém a apontar o dedo, essa pessoa serei eu!

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Caríssimos amigos,
> 
> Infelizmente não foi só a falta de tempo que impediu que mais cedo a SumpTech respondesse ao post.
> 
> Na verdade, e após vários contactos com alguns dos intervenientes no processo (infelizmente não foi possível falar com todos) para resolver a situação, vimos agora, e por este meio expôr o sucedido.
> 
> Após a recepção das várias inscrições no concurso e escolhidos os finalistas a ideia da SumTech era promover a todos uma forma de DIY a preços que nunca estaríam disponíveis ao utilizador comum em troca de uma "mostra" ao fórum, do que um pouco de espírito inventivo "Tuga" pode fazer.
> 
> Os concorrentes foram informados dos prazos, direitos e deveres.
> ...


Por essas e por outras é que quanto mais conheço o ser humano,mais gosto dos animais. :yb665:  
A iniciativa da Sumptech éra sem duvida de aplaudir,no entanto estava ferida de ingenuidade,afinal estamos em Portugal...conhecem?o tál pais do fado,futebol e Fatima??Aqui os sonhadores são apelidados de loucos,quem tem imaginação é parvo,quem opta pela originalidade e diferença está a armar aos cágados etc. :Frown:  
Num pais em que ninguem faz nada sem segundas intenções e onde só se ólha para o proprio umbigo outra coisa não seria de esperar,custa-me ter de o dizer,mas neste pais cheio de doutores e Engenheiros,acabamos na mesma por ter um Português médio que mais não é que um carneiro,burro que nem uma bota da tropa em que o unico assunto que lhe surge na cabeça é se roubaram o golo ao Benfica ou se o outro tipo estava fóra de jogo... :Prabaixo:  
Enfim,como diz o poeta "ai Portugal Portugal,o que tu estás á espera?...".
Concordo com a ideia do Galinhas  :Pracima:  e os dois colegas que honraram a sua palavra deverão ser os dois vencedores,pois demonstraram que neste deserto de gente séria,ainda há alguns(poucos)dignos de consideração e admiração. :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Boas
> 
> Acontece que o tempo foi passando, e não poderia esperar mais pelos adiamentos concedidos para a entrega do equipamento, e tive necessidade de o colocar em funcionamento no aquário de transição
> 
> Como não podia ficar sem ele este é o motivo pelo qual o Marcos saiu de concurso não por culpa própria, mas por minha culpa.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Hugo Santos


Não entendi a parte dos adiamentos concedidos para a entrega do equipamento, foi apenas 1 e com a concordância de todos.

A confirmar-se uma mensagem neste post no dia 6 Março o Marcos Cavaleiro ainda não tinha começado o dele pelo que o adiamento seria benéfico para ele.

Lamento que o Marcos Cavaleiro aparentemente tenha saído do concurso e não se tenha dignado a o comunicar ao forum e aos restantes concorrentes. :Prabaixo:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

> SUMPTECH ---Quanto à afirmação "...inovação era tão má que não vai haver nada para ninguem " apenas informo que os protótipos continuam embalados exactamente como chegaram. Mas que seguramente têm qualidade. O esforço e vontade são "per si" louváveis. Já a crítica fácil e barata não é ...


Boas pessoal  :SbOk:  
Em primeiro lugar, fico satisfeito pelo meu post anterior ter despertado este tópico  :SbOk:  que parecia esquecido.
Relativamente á resposta acima descrita, agora sim afirmo, que a frase por mim escrita "....inovação era tão má que não vai haver nada para ninguém" não é nenhuma afirmação, mas sim uma suposição (o que é um pouco diferente...). Quanto ao esforço e a vontade per si serem louváveis, ninguém pôs isso em causa mas, como pelos vistos existe um júri isento e soberano poderia não ter na sua grelha de avaliação esses factores.
Quanto a questão da crítica.... esse comentário não deve ser para mim, pois não critiquei nada nem ninguém, apenas e torno a dizer tentei despertar um tópico que andava a seguir e que á muito estava parado.
Cump.

----------


## Edgar Luis

Fiquei estupido..

----------


## Jorge Dias

Ops.
Alguém lucrou com esta iniciativa 
Mas desenganem-se não foi o fórum  :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Não percebo...já fiz um esforço, mas continuo sem perceber! :yb668:  

Os concorrentes á partida eram 4 + 1 *suplente*, agora por não cumprimento de prazos, aliás, por não terem sequer entregue...continuam 2 concorrente mais o *suplente*!
Do que estavam a espera para pôr o suplente...o trabalho para o Juri até ficou facilitado com a eliminação de 2 concorrentes! :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Os concorrentes á partida eram 4 + 1 *suplente*..


Oi Ricardo.. a ideia do suplente era no caso de algum dos concorrentes desistir _antes_ de levantar o KIT.
Como deves imaginar, não podemos estar a "dar" tubos de acrílico e a maquinar as coisas em CNC por "desporto". Tudo tem um custo. A nossa decisão foi oferecer 4 KITs para esta iniciativa.
Os 4 finalistas levantaram o KIT e desta forma acreditou-se na boa fé das pessoas... pelos vistos erradamente.




> Alguém lucrou com esta iniciativa...


Acredita!!! Ficar com o material que foi, todo maquinado e cortado a CNC pelo preço que foi ... nem os chineses.
Mas o pior foi quem perdeu!!!
Os outros concorrentes que investiram em tempo devem sentir-se ofendidos pela falta de ética dos incumpridores- PERDERAM
Os membros porque criaram expectativas de ver e aprender várias maneiras de construir um skimmer - PERDERAM
Nós porque temos mais que fazer que passar a tarde a maquinar e cortar acrílico por "beneficiência" - PERDEMOS


Resta-me agora colocar aqui as fotos dos protótipos entregues e com o valor que merecem...

.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Mas o pior foi quem perdeu!!!
> Os outros concorrentes que investiram em tempo devem sentir-se ofendidos pela falta de ética dos incumpridores- PERDERAM
> Os membros porque criaram expectativas de ver e aprender várias maneiras de construir um skimmer - PERDERAM
> Nós porque temos mais que fazer que passar a tarde a maquinar e cortar acrílico por "beneficiência" - PERDEMOS
> .


Tens ver as coisas pela positiva, a sumptech e os restantes concurrentes perderam em especial os que aderiram à iniciativa e não puderam participar por não terem sido escolhidos, no entanto os membros do grupo ao conhecerem o caracter de 2 membros - GANHARAM E MUITO

O que considero ridículo é que se troque o bom nome por 'meia dúzia de tostões'.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Tens ver as coisas pela positiva, a sumptech e os restantes concurrentes perderam em especial os que aderiram à iniciativa e não puderam participar por não terem sido escolhidos, no entanto os membros do grupo ao conhecerem o caracter de 2 membros - GANHARAM E MUITO
> 
> O que considero ridículo é que se troque o bom nome por 'meia dúzia de tostões'.


Boas
Tava para nao escrever nada mais sobre isto, mas..............quando este sr que eu nem sei quem é vem issinuar coisas e xamar nomes a minha pessoa aí a coisa vira de possiçao. O sr. para ja nao me conhece de lado nenhum nem conhece o meu caracter para insinuar seja o que seja, por isso veja se tem tino na sua lingua, pq nao sabe a historia toda sobre o concurso nem pq entrei nele.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Boas
> Tava para nao escrever nada mais sobre isto, mas..............quando este sr que eu nem sei quem é vem issinuar coisas e xamar nomes a minha pessoa aí a coisa vira de possiçao. O sr. para ja nao me conhece de lado nenhum nem conhece o meu caracter para insinuar seja o que seja, por isso veja se tem tino na sua lingua, pq nao sabe a historia toda sobre o concurso nem pq entrei nele.


Sei que sou muito distraído mas estive a ler as mensagens todas e não encontro nenhuma sua sobre este assunto por isso não sei a que se refere quanto a  'Tava para nao escrever nada mais sobre isto, mas..............'  :Admirado:  

Primeiro não chamei nomes a ninguém, apenas exprimi o que o seu comportamento indicou.

Não sei da história mas gostaria de a conhecer pois há um ponto em que estamos de acordo e a única que tive conhecimento, a sua entrada no concurso.

O abandono é um mistério que devia ter tido a cortesia para comigo e restantes de explicar.

Sei que não é o único que devia dar a cara pois existiu igual comportamento da parte de outro concorrente, referi o seu nome pois a desculpa dada em seu nome pelo Hugo Santos foi no mínimo caricata.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Nao tenho dever nenhum em lhe dar explicaçoes nenhumas e o que tem caricato e as suas palavras em julgar pessoas sem as conhecer. Sobre o Hugo Santos so tenho a dizer que eu nao preciso de entrar em concurços para ter acrilico a esse preço, pq eu sem bem o preço do acrilico pq faz fiz muitos diy em acrilico, e na altura depois da Sumptec " Ricardo Lacerda" fazer um esforço para a minha entrada no concurso, o Hugo Santos disse que entao comprava o kit e eu so tinha que o montar para ele, por isso ele veio justificar o meu abandono do concurso. Por isso mais uma vez lhe digo tenha cuidado com o que diz sem conhecer as pessoas, " nao estou amiaçar ninguem" , mas como pessoa respeitada que tem na praça devia ter pouco mais de educaçao pq eu nunca lhe chamei nomes nenhuns. NAO DIGO MAIS NADA

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Nao tenho dever nenhum em lhe dar explicaçoes nenhumas e o que tem caricato e as suas palavras em julgar pessoas sem as conhecer. Sobre o Hugo Santos so tenho a dizer que eu nao preciso de entrar em concurços para ter acrilico a esse preço, pq eu sem bem o preço do acrilico pq faz fiz muitos diy em acrilico, e na altura depois da Sumptec " Ricardo Lacerda" fazer um esforço para a minha entrada no concurso, o Hugo Santos disse que entao comprava o kit e eu so tinha que o montar para ele, por isso ele veio justificar o meu abandono do concurso. Por isso mais uma vez lhe digo tenha cuidado com o que diz sem conhecer as pessoas, " nao estou amiaçar ninguem" , mas como pessoa respeitada que tem na praça devia ter pouco mais de educaçao pq eu nunca lhe chamei nomes nenhuns. NAO DIGO MAIS NADA


Como a minha avó me ensinou 'quem não quer ser lobo não lhe veste a pele'  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desculpa Marcos mas acho que no mínimo poderias ter dado uma explicação sobre o assunto! Vir o Hugo dar uma explicação por ti (e quanto a mim muito pouco ética, uma vez que apenas foi dado um adiamento e com a concordância de todos), penso ter sido no mínimo ridículo. Já te conheço o suficiente para poder falar à vontade. Sei que honras os teus compromissos e por isso neste caso deverias ter seguido esses valores.

Falo como Júri do Concurso e não a nível pessoal (uma vez que nem sequer concorri).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Lamentável tudo isto...Depois digam que não há pessoas com vontade detrabalhar em prol da aquariofilia.

Agora o mais importante. Mesmo com os concorrentes que sobram, há concurso ou não? Já temos vencedor ou não?

----------


## Edgar Luis

Eu gostava de ver as fotos dos escumadores que chegaram à sumtec

mas se chegaram 2.. o marcos tinha ou outro.. onde anda o quarto??

----------


## Luis Delgado

olá amigos,

Queria aproveitar para dar os meus parabéns ao Ricardo Lacerda e à SUMPTECH por esta iniciativa. É uma atitude de louvar pelo esforço que foi feito, porque as coisas dão trabalho... Não é só os escumadores que dão trabalho a fazer... Neste concurso o trabalho do Ricardo foi muito maior...

Todos nós aqui no Reefforum temos a ganhar com iniciativas como estas porque estimulam o nosso hobby de diversas formas...

Tudo bem... as coisas não correram tão bem como se esperava... E infelizmente temos sempre comentários que são escritos de forma bem intencionada, mas, por vezes, sem pensar no impacto que isso pode ter nas outras pessoas...

Não é pelo facto de estarmos "escondidos" atrás de um PC que nos dá o direito de falar determinadas coisas... Acho que temos primeiro de pensar no que vamos dizer e dizê-lo como se estivessemos cara a cara com os visados... Enfim, sobre isto não quero alimentar polémicas... quero é só que nos respeitemos a todos o mais possível, a favor de todos nós...

Quanto à iniciativa em si, não conheço nenhuma que não tenha defeitos e que não possa ser melhorada. Esta não é excepção...

A ideia do Ricardo foi excelente e merece ser acarinhada, respeitada e apoiada por todos... 

Gostava de deixar a sugestão de que se concluísse esta o mais rápido possível, dignificando os objectivos mais nobres que lhe estiveram subjacentes.

Quanto a perdas, a única relevante para a comunidade que considero existir aqui é se não houver o prémio inovação do ano seguinte... Noutros moldes, sim senhor, mas existindo, para evitar novas situações desagradáveis...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Antes de mais, e embora saiba que não foram escritas para terem reconhecimento, não posso deixar de expressar publicamente o nosso obrigado peals tuas palavras....





> ... a única relevante para a comunidade que considero existir aqui é se não houver o prémio inovação do ano seguinte... Noutros moldes, sim senhor, mas existindo, para evitar novas situações desagradáveis...


Mesmo remando contra a maré.. cá estaremos... veremos como.. mas estaremos.




> Gostava de deixar a sugestão de que se concluísse esta o mais rápido possível, dignificando os objectivos mais nobres que lhe estiveram subjacentes....


A ideia era colocar hoje as fotos ... mas tive assuntos pessoais a tratar e isso vai atrasar um dia ou dois...

Abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Estive fora e pensava que ia perder as fotos e novidades, mas afinal está tudo na mesma... :SbSourire2:   :Whistle:  

Ricardo, como está o tema?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Eu gostava de ver as fotos dos escumadores que chegaram à sumtec
> 
> mas se chegaram 2.. o marcos tinha ou outro.. onde anda o quarto??


O do marcos esta funcionar em casa do Hugo santos e como veem os atrasos sao sempre mais que muitos se o concurso ainda tive andar nem para o ano o dono do "meu" o tinha :SbOk:

----------


## carlos cristo

Pode-se chegar a uma conclusão
Conversa Conversa e as Fotos?

Post da Treta

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Pode-se chegar a uma conclusão
> Conversa Conversa e as Fotos?
> 
> Post da Treta


Querer só ver fotos é sinónimo de perguiça, em vez de criticar faça.

As fotos do meu estão no fórum em vez de dizer mal procure-as.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Isto não é caso para haver comentários destes.... :yb668:  

Aqui fica o link, para se poder ver fotos de um dos escumadores, o do Miguel: Ecumador projecto Sumptech. Enjoy :SbOk3:

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Para quando outra iniciativa destas para que o pessoal possa desenvolver a suas capacidades de diy mas com materiais de alta qualidade?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Ivo

Acho que a Sumptech cessou a sua actividade...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ivo Faria

> Bom dia Ivo
> 
> Acho que a Sumptech cessou a sua actividade...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas,
É pena porque esta era uma iniciativa bastante boa, mas de certesa que outras empresas do mesmo ramo poderiam ter uma ideia do genero.
Fica aqui o apelo.

----------

